# tax and gst help



## hameldayme (Oct 12, 2017)

im wondering if someone could explain how the tax works

1. do we add income plus uber fees together then pay gst on the total, then claim a gst credit on the uber fees? what about tolls ext?
2. for our yearly tax return can we claim the uber fees off what we actually receive?
3. which km logger app is best for ubering?
4. I wonder why uber cant make a tax accounting portal to help the drivers out, it would save alot of drivers from leaving due to being over it from the red tape.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

hameldayme said:


> 1. do we add income plus uber fees together then pay gst on the total, then claim a gst credit on the uber fees? what about tolls ext?


Whatever the rider pays divided by 11 is the amount of GST you will owe the ATO. If you haven't provided Uber with your ABN, and I recommend that you don't, then you will be able to claim GST credits for all of their fees.


hameldayme said:


> 2. for our yearly tax return can we claim the uber fees off what we actually receive?


No. You claim Uber's fees as a deduction off of your assessable income. Which is 10/11ths of what the rider paid.


hameldayme said:


> 4. I wonder why uber cant make a tax accounting portal to help the drivers out, it would save alot of drivers from leaving due to being over it from the red tape.


Uber gets no direct payoff, so couldn't care less.


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

Wake up Who is John Galt? It's 5:59


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Where to Mister? said:


> Wake up Who is John Galt? It's 5:59


Whoa, these messages are somehow on a delayed transmission 
Thank you, I'm on it. Let me see......

Once again it is Groundhog Day, and through the fantastic efforts of Where to Mister? in alerting me to these wonderful opportunities, we are now presented with another image, which is the fabulousness of Andie. Enjoy.










BTW, many of these images of Andie, I have in large size (as an example, this one in original size of 4244 x 4343 - 5.40MB). 
If you would like the original(s) - PM me


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Whoa, these messages are somehow on a delayed transmission
> Thank you, I'm on it. Let me see......
> 
> Once again it is Groundhog Day, and through the fantastic efforts of Where to Mister? in alerting me to these wonderful opportunities, we are now presented with another image, which is the fabulousness of Andie. Enjoy.
> ...


Have you got a hi res shot of her nails?
Hands or feet, don't matter which...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Bandy said:


> Have you got a hi res shot of her nails?
> Hands or feet, don't matter which...


Nails? Mmmmmm......OK.....haven't come across that one before. 
I'll see what I can do for you.
.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Bandy said:


> Have you got a hi res shot of her nails?
> Hands or feet, don't matter which...


I think my fetish detector just went off.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.


Bandy said:


> Have you got a hi res shot of her nails?
> Hands or feet, don't matter which...





UberDriverAU said:


> I think my fetish detector just went off.


Not Andie's, which I will bring to you in due course, but this little pic may help you keep yourself entertained, whilst waiting.
Now Bandy , just picture yourself in this position. This is probably nirvana for you


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> 
> Not Andie's, which I will bring to you in due course, but this little pic may help you keep yourself entertained, whilst waiting.
> Now Bandy , just picture yourself in this position. This is probably nirvana for you
> ...


I'll be back soon.
Gimmie 20 minutes...


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> Whatever the rider pays divided by 11 is the amount of GST you will owe the ATO. If you haven't provided Uber with your ABN, and I recommend that you don't, then you will be able to claim GST credits for all of their fees.
> 
> No. You claim Uber's fees as a deduction off of your assessable income. Which is 10/11ths of what the rider paid.
> 
> Uber gets no direct payoff, so couldn't care less.


Why are you recommending people dont provide their ABN? If you provide your ABN to Uber you can still claim GST credits on Uber fees (well on the GST portion of their fees not on the full fee). If you dont provide the ABN Uber charges higher fees.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Bandy said:


> I'll be back soon.
> Gimmie 20 minutes...


Here is a koan for you to ponder while you're away: what is the sound of one hand fapping?



SydneyUber Chick said:


> Why are you recommending people dont provide their ABN? If you provide your ABN to Uber you can still claim GST credits on Uber fees (well on the GST portion of their fees not on the full fee). If you dont provide the ABN Uber charges higher fees.


If you provide your ABN then Uber doesn't have to pay GST, so you can't claim GST credits. Due to the way Uber handles some of their fees, you need to rely on them giving you back small amounts of money, and in the case of split fare fees, not giving you back anything at all! History shows that Uber isn't reliable for this kind of thing, so you save time, money, and effort by simply making the bastards pay GST and claiming credits for it.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> Here is a koan for you to ponder while you're away: what is the sound of one hand fapping?
> 
> If you provide your ABN then Uber doesn't have to pay GST, so you can't claim GST credits. Due to the way Uber handles some of their fees, you need to rely on them giving you back small amounts of money, and in the case of split fare fees, not giving you back anything at all! History shows that Uber isn't reliable for this kind of thing, so you save time, money, and effort by simply making the bastards pay GST and claiming credits for it.


Huh? Since when does a suppliers (Uber) GST obligations depend on the consumer (us) having an ABN? That makes no sense. If you dont provide your ABN Uber reduces the amount you get paid by taking extra Commission to pay your GST. You dont get any extra financial benefit. You dont make them pay anything extra either. It simply comes out of your pocket before it needs to


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> Huh? Since when does a suppliers (Uber) GST obligations depend on the consumer (us) having an ABN? That makes no sense. If you dont provide your ABN Uber reduces the amount you get paid by taking extra Commission to pay your GST. You dont get any extra financial benefit. You dont make them pay anything extra either. It simply comes out of your pocket before it needs to


Since the 1st of July 2017 when the "Netflix Tax" amendments to the GST laws came into effect. This only applies to foreign entities and not local entities. If you trust Uber to give you money back to cover your GST liability then by all means supply your ABN. But history shows they're not trustworthy and you'll need to waste time dealing with the morons in "support" to recover small amounts that should have been received but were not. I've got better things to do with my time than that.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> Huh? Since when does a suppliers (Uber) GST obligations depend on the consumer (us) having an ABN? That makes no sense. If you dont provide your ABN Uber reduces the amount you get paid by taking extra Commission to pay your GST. You dont get any extra financial benefit. You dont make them pay anything extra either. It simply comes out of your pocket before it needs to


Reference * this post * babe. 

.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> Since the 1st of July 2017 when the "Netflix Tax" amendments to the GST laws came into effect. This only applies to foreign entities and not local entities. If you trust Uber to give you money back to cover your GST liability then by all means supply your ABN. But history shows they're not trustworthy and you'll need to waste time dealing with the morons in "support" to recover small amounts that should have been received but were not. I've got better things to do with my time than that.





Who is John Galt? said:


> Reference * this post * babe.
> 
> .


Uber dont give you the GST when you register your ABN with them. No need to trust them to do it. It works exactly the same as when I drive for Australian based rideshare companies. They take out their commission and I claim the GST portion of their commission as a credit on my BAS. Only difference is if my ABN is not registered with Uber they take out extra commission to cover the GST in case I dont pay up to the ATO.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> Uber dont give you the GST when you register your ABN with them. No need to trust them to do it.


Perhaps you need to review the smaller fees. If an ABN is provided, then the rider gets charged $0.55, they take $0.55, then they are supposed to give you back $0.05 to cover your GST liability. For the split fare fee, they do not and _will not_ consider leaving any money so you can cover the GST liability arising from this fee. Uber acknowledges that they do this, but basically say "too bad, soooo sad!". There were some threads in early-mid August complaining about how Uber wasn't leaving the $0.05 on every fare, and drivers still had the GST liability to cover even though these 5 cent amounts went missing. So yes, it is necessary to trust that Uber will do the right thing, otherwise drivers bear the burden of the GST out of their own pockets rather than riders.


SydneyUber Chick said:


> They take out their commission and I claim the GST portion of their commission as a credit on my BAS.


For _any _purchase you make that has GST payable on it, you are able to claim a GST credit. That's just how a value-added tax works.


SydneyUber Chick said:


> They take out their commission and I claim the GST portion of their commission as a credit on my BAS. Only difference is if my ABN is not registered with Uber they take out extra commission to cover the GST in case I dont pay up to the ATO.


Hmmm, I think you're probably ascribing a reason that isn't really the case. It's no different to how all taxable supplies work within Australia's borders. The special treatment for foreign entities is only for business-to-business transactions, and that is only the case where the purchaser supplies an ABN. If you state that you are a GST registered business, then the supplier isn't required to pay GST and there is no need to claim a GST credit.


----------

